# Best Ink for Screen Printing Paper Bags



## vultureworld (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi
I just started screenprinting shirts for my shop and am still learning the basics.
I want to screen print some paper carrier bags but I don't know what ink to use. I tried a sample with waterbased ink and it printed out really well. then I suddenly thought - what if it gets wet? I sprinkled a bit of water on it and sure enough the ink ran. No good for shoppers in the rain! Can anyone help by suggesting the best ink to use for this? Thanks!


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

What are the bags made out of, are they like a cloth newspaper delivery bag, or a shopping type bag made out of paper? If it's a cloth bag, I would use plastisol. If you used water based ink and it ran like that, the ink is probably not properly cured.


----------



## Dyfrig (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive used this stuff in the past: Permaprint Premium Ink - Water Based Screen Printing Inks


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Speedball Acrylic screenprinting ink is good. Air dries pretty quick. Depending on the opacity you need, flat wall paint from Home Depot would work. Use a 230 mesh count.


----------

